# Portail Captif ne fonctionne plus



## lukami (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur un bateau pour le travail en plein Atlantique et possède un MacBook Air, Catalina 10.15.3.
On est connecté au Wifi via un réseau entreprise.
Habituellement, après avoir choisi le wifi, cela amène vers une page automatique et je rentre Login / mdp. C'est parti, internet est disponible.

Depuis quelques jours, ça ne fonctionne plus. Je me connecte au wifi, mais la page d'authentification n'arrive plus. 
Dans la page d'explication de mon entreprise, il est écrit que si cette page ne vient pas automatiquement, il faut taper : https://controller.access.network
Cette page n'aboutit pas non plus.
J'ai cherché sur Internet et est vérifié plusieurs, sans succès. C'est pour ça que je vous écris aujourd'hui, en espérant que l'un de vous saura m'apporter un peu d'aide !

Lorsque je vais sur Utilitaire de Réseau, il est écrit :
Débit de liaison : 53 Mbit/s
Etat de liaison Actif
Paquets envoyés : 10 256
Erreur à l'envoi 0
Paquet reçu 9 792
Erreur à la réception 0
Collisions 0

J'ai trouvé ce site qui semble correspondre à mes problèmes. Mais je n'arrive pas à réaliser les étapes proposées.








						macOS Catalina WiFi issue — captive portal broken
					

Upgrading to macOS Catalina might break connecting to WiFi networks with captive portal. Here’s a workaround.




					poweruser.blog
				




J'ai réussi à créer un fichier launch agent, bien que cela dit que c'est un fichier txt et pas plist.
Je n'arrive pas à faire l'étape suivante qui est de lancer launch daemon. 

Si vous avez des idées ou des questions, je suis preneur !
Merci d'avance
Un Français confiné au milieu de l'eau, qui sans Internet, pense que ça va être compliqué !
Cyrille


----------



## lukami (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Anthony,
Je n'avais donc pas lu les règles avant de poster mon message !
Je me suis donc présenté et ai fait une recherche.

J'ai essayé la technique proposée de se connecter au site : http://neverssl.com sans succès malheureusement.

Bonne soirée
Cyrille


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Pouvez dire ce que donne la commande suivante exécutée dans un terminal :
cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents/


```
cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
ls -la
```


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez dire ce que donne la commande suivante exécutée dans un terminal :
> cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
> ...


Bonsoir Lolipale,
Merci pour ta réponse.
Voici ci-dessous / en pj ce qui apparait.






Cyrille


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir,
Il y a deux commandes :
la première :
`cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents/`
la seconde :

```
ls -la
```
Pas les deux à la fois ;-)


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il y a deux commandes :
> la première :
> `cd ~/Library/LaunchAgents/`
> ...


Oups ..
Voici le retour ci-dessous :


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Soit. Il y a cette "daube" de CleanMyMac qu'il conviendrait de virer ...
Je ne vois aucune trace du LaunchAgent que vous auriez dû créer à la suite de l'article cité ... ???
Pouvez-vous télécharger EtreCheck, le lancer et poster le rapport (en utilisant la fonction "insérer bloc de code" ?


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Voici ce que j'ai essayé de faire :










Lorsque j'ai commencé à avoir des problèmes, j'ai lancé EtreCheckPro.
Le rapport généré a été le suivant :
J'essaie de le mettre en bloc code, mais cela me dit qu'il y a plus de 10 000 caractères et que cela ne peut pas envoyer le message sur le forum.

En 2 fois : 


```
Version d’EtreCheck : 6.1.9 (6B057)
Date du rapport : 2020-03-25 15:52:17
Télécharger EtreCheck de https://etrecheck.com
Temps déroulé : 7:37
Performance : Sous moyenne

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Problèmes graves :
    Les choses qui figurent ici ont besoin de correction immédiate.

    Sauvegarde Time Machine périmé - La dernière sauvegarde Time Machine a plus de 10 jours.

Problèmes légers :
    Les problèmes qui figurent ici n’ont pas besoin de correction immédiate, mais il est possible qu’ils deviennent plus graves dans le futur ou qu’ils soient des occasions d’amélioration.

    Sauvegarde Time Machine automatique désactivée - Le sauvegarde Time Machine automatique est désactivée.
    Manque d’éspace disque - Cet ordinateur manque d’éspace libre sur le disque.
    Fichiers sans signature - Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature. Ils ont l’air légitimes, mais ils ont besoin de vérification.
    Bas performance - Le rapport EtreCheck a requis un temps trop long pour courir.
    Logiciels 32-bits - Cet ordinateur a des logiciels 32-bits qui ne fonctionneront pas sur macOS 10.15 « Catalina ».

Informations matérielles :
    MacBook Air (13 pouces, mi-2013)
    MacBook Air Modèle : MacBookAir6,2
    1 1,3 GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i5 (i5-4250U) unité centrale : 2-core
    4 Go RAM - Impossible de l’augmenter
        BANK 0/DIMM0 - 2 Go DDR3 1600
        BANK 1/DIMM0 - 2 Go DDR3 1600
    Batterie : Santé = Normal - Nombre de cycles = 653

Informations vidéo :
    Intel HD Graphics 5000 - VRAM: 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 1440 x 900

Informations des disques :
    disk0 - APPLE SSD SM0128F 121.33 Go (SSD - TRIM : Oui)
    Interne PCI 5.0 GT/s x2 ATA série
        disk0s1 - EFI (MS-DOS FAT32) [EFI] 210 Mo
        disk0s2 [Conteneur APFS] 121.12 Go
            disk1 [Disque APFS virtuel] 121.12 Go (Partagé avec 5 volumes)
                disk1s1 - M********************s (APFS) [Disque APFS virtuel] (Partagé - 85.20 Go utilisés)
                disk1s2 - Preboot (APFS) [Preboot APFS] (Partagé - 82 Mo utilisés)
                disk1s3 - Recovery (APFS) [Restauration] (Partagé - 527 Mo utilisés)
                disk1s4 - VM (APFS) [VM APFS] (Partagé - 1.07 Go utilisés)
                disk1s5 - Macintosh HD (APFS) (Partagé - 11.09 Go utilisés)

Volumes montés :
    disk1s1 - M********************s [Disque APFS virtuel]
        121.12 Go (Partagé - 85.20 Go utilisés, 40.40 Go disponsible, 23.03 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /System/Volumes/Data
        Chiffré

    disk1s3 - Recovery [Restauration]
        121.12 Go (Partagé - 527 Mo utilisés, 23.03 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /Volumes/Recovery

    disk1s4 - VM [VM APFS]
        121.12 Go (Partagé - 1.07 Go utilisés, 23.03 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /private/var/vm

    disk1s5 - Macintosh HD
        121.12 Go (Partagé - 11.09 Go utilisés, 40.40 Go disponsible, 23.03 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /
        Chiffré
        Lecture seule : Oui

Réseau :
    Interface en0 : Wi-Fi
        802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Interface en2 : Bluetooth PAN
    Interface bridge0 : Thunderbolt Bridge
    Interface en4 : Apple USB Ethernet Adapter
    Interface en5 : iPhone

Logiciels du système :
    macOS Catalina 10.15.3 (19D76)
    Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : Environ une heure

Notifications :

    EtreCheckPro.app
        une notification
    CleanMyMac X.app
        2 notifications (une prévue)

Sécurité :
    Gatekeeper : App Store et développeurs identifiés
    Protection de l’intégrité du système : Activée
     Logiciel antivirus : Apple et Malwarebytes

Fichiers sans signature :
    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

32-bit Applications :
    6 logiciels de 32-bits

Agents launchd du système :
    [Pas engagé] 16 opérations Apple
    [Engagé] 169 opérations Apple
    [En marche] 126 opérations Apple

Daemons launchd du système :
    [Pas engagé] 35 opérations Apple
    [Engagé] 183 opérations Apple
    [En marche] 118 opérations Apple

Agents launchd :
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.frontend.agent.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2019-11-18)

Daemons launchd :
    [Autre] com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-25)
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection.daemon.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2019-12-18)
    [En marche] com.malwarebytes.mbam.settings.daemon.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2019-11-18)
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper.plist (? 6d8cb30e - installé 2010-08-31)

Agents launchd de l’utilisateur :
    [Autre] com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2020-03-12)
    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.xpcservice.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2020-03-12)
    [Engagé] com.macpaw.CleanMyMac4.Updater.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-03-25)

Éléments Ouverture :
    [En marche] CleanMyMac X Menu (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-03-04)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app

    [Pas engagée] Autoupdate (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-03-04)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Frameworks/DevMateKit.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Autoupdate.app

    [Pas engagée] Problem Reporter (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-03-04)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Frameworks/DevMateKit.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Problem Reporter.app

    [En marche] CleanMyMac X HealthMonitor (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-03-04)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X HealthMonitor.app

    [Engagé] StartUpHelper (Spotify - installé 2019-12-22)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/Spotify.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/StartUpHelper.app

    [Pas engagée] WhatsApp Login Helper (App Store - installé 2020-03-17)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/WhatsApp.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/WhatsApp Login Helper.app

    [Pas engagée] PhotoStreamAgent (App Store - installé 2019-12-22)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/PhotoStreamAgent.app

    [Pas engagée] HP Device Monitor (HP Inc. - installé 2017-12-14)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Library/Printers/hp/Frameworks/HPDeviceMonitoring.framework/Versions/1.0/Helpers/HP Device Monitor Manager.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/HP Device Monitor.app

    [Pas engagée] AppCleaner SmartDelete (Julien Ramseier - installé 2019-12-22)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        ~/Downloads/AppCleaner.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/AppCleaner SmartDelete.app

Modules internet :
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 32.0.0.344 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-11)
    Flash Player: 32.0.0.344 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-11)
    Flip4Mac WMV Plugin: 3.2.0.16 (? - installé 2013-06-16)
    JavaAppletPlugin: 15.0.1 (Apple - installé 2013-10-23)
    SharePointBrowserPlugin: 14.0.0 (? - installé 2010-09-01)

Modules internet de l’utilisateur :
    ZoomUsPlugIn: 4.6.7 (18176.0301) (Zoom Video Communications, Inc. - installé 2020-03-21)

Panneaux de préférences de tiers :
    Flash Player (installé 2020-02-25)
    Flip4Mac WMV (installé 2013-03-29)
```


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

```
Time Machine :
    Sauvegarde automatique : Non
    Volumes sauvegardés :
        M********************s: Taille du disque : 121.12 Go - Espace utilisé : 98.10 Go
    Destinations :
        C*******************************e [Locale] (Utilisé la dernière fois)
            Taille totale : 249.72 Go
            Nombre de sauvegardes : 2
            Sauvegarde le plus veille : 2013-08-11 21:00:27
            Dernière sauvegarde : 2013-08-12 16:01:29

Performance :
    Charge du système : 1.54 (1 min) 2.23 (5 min) 2.37 (15 min)
    Vitesse nominale d’E / S : 3.75 Mo/s
    Système de fichiers : 30.34 seconds
    Vitesse écrire :  308 Mo/s
    Vitesse lire :  456 Mo/s

Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale :
    Type En tout
    Système 7 %
    Utilisateur 8 %
    Inactive 84 %

Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale par opération :
    Opération (nombre) L’unité centrale (Source - Lieu)
    WindowServer 15.74 % (Apple)
    WiFiAgent 15.30 % (Apple)
    kernel_task 7.94 % (Apple)
    EtreCheckPro 7.16 % (Etresoft, Inc.)
    SystemUIServer 1.78 % (Apple)

Instantané de l’utilisation de la mémoire par opération :
    Opération (nombre) Usage de mémoire (Source - Lieu)
    EtreCheckPro 439 Mo (Etresoft, Inc.)
    Mail 101 Mo (Apple)
    com.apple.WebKit.WebContent (4) 99 Mo (Apple)
    mds_stores 88 Mo (Apple)
    com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice 88 Mo (Apple)

Instantané de l’utilisation du réseau par opération :
    Opération Entrée / Sortie (Source - Lieu)
    mDNSResponder 212 Ko / 190 Ko (Apple)
    Spotify 83 Ko / 8 Ko (Spotify)
    sharingd 7 Ko / 3 Ko (Apple)
    netbiosd 1 Ko / 980 o (Apple)
    softwareupdated 0 o / 0 o (Apple)

Instantané de l’utilisation de l’énergie par opération :
    Opération (nombre) Énergie (0-100) (Source - Lieu)
    WindowServer 8 (Apple)
    accountsd 7 (Apple)
    WiFiAgent 5 (Apple)
    secd 4 (Apple)
    CalendarAgent 3 (Apple)

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle :
    Mémoire vive : 4 Go

    Mémoire libre : 17 Mo
    Mémoire utilisé 2.99 Go
    Cache du fichier : 1019 Mo

    Mémoire disponible : 1.01 Go
    Fichier d’échange utilisé : 0 o

Installations de logiciels (30 derniers jours) :
    Date d’installation Nom (Version)
    2020-03-11 Adobe Flash Player (32.0.0.344)
    2020-03-17 WhatsApp (0.4.1302)
    2020-03-19 XProtectPlistConfigData (2116)
    2020-03-19 MRTConfigData (1.57)

Événements du diagnostic (7-30 dernier jours) :
    2020-03-24 22:20:34 photoanalysisd - Usage du processeur élevé
        Exécutable : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/Support/photoanalysisd

    2020-03-23 18:53:10 com.apple.WebKit.WebContent - Usage du processeur élevé
        Exécutable : /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/XPCServices/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.xpc/Contents/MacOS/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent


Fin du rapport
```


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Je ne vois  toujours pas de trace du LaunchAgent.
Télécharger BBEdit et coller le texte suivant :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" \
"http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
 <dict>
  <key>Label</key>
  <string>my.shim.catalina.captivenetworkassistant</string>
  <key>LowPriorityIO</key>
  <true/>
  <key>ProgramArguments</key>
  <array>
   <string>open</string>
   <string>/System/Library/CoreServices/Captive Network Assistant.app</string>
  </array>
  <key>WatchPaths</key>
  <array>
   <string>/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration</string>
  </array>
  <key>RunAtLoad</key>
  <true/>
 </dict>
</plist>
```
Enregistrer le sous le nom "my.shim.catalina.captivenetworkassistant.plist" sur votre bureau (Desktop).
taper la commande suivante dans le terminal :

```
cd ~/Desktop/
mv my.shim.catalina.captivenetworkassistant.plist ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
```
Redémarrez votre mac et tester !


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

J'ai fait ce que tu as demandé.
Redémarrage du mac.
J'ai toujours le Wifi activé, mais impossible d'accéder à la page https://controller.access.network donnant accès au portail de mon entreprise où mettre login / mdp.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Que donne la commande 
	
	



```
launchctl list | grep my.shim.catalina
```


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

A tout hasard que donne ce site : https://extranet.ucopia.com/en/profile/login/


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Le site n'aboutit pas non plus.
Le code donne cela :


```
Last login: Mon Mar 30 21:28:57 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Cyrille:~ Cyrille$ launchctl list | grep my.shim.catalina
-    0    my.shim.catalina.captivenetworkassistant
MacBook-Air-de-Cyrille:~ Cyrille$
```


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Le Launchagent est correctement lancé ... mais ne régle pas votre problème ...


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Merci quand même pour le temps que tu as passé à tenter de m'aider
C'est très sympa


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Je n'ai pas dit que je laissais tomber ... ;-)
Mais nous allons reprendre depuis le début ...
Depuis quand cela ne fonctionne plus ?
Si j'ai bien compris, c'est le bateau qui fournit le wifi ? Quel navigateur (internet) utilisez-vous ?


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Ca ne fonctionne plus depuis environ 1 semaine.
Oui, on reçoit le signal Internet via un lien radio (nous avons une antenne) pour les ordis de Bureau avec un réseau (on n'est pas loin de la terre).
Il y a aussi un réseau WIFI pris sur ce réseau pour le confort des employés.


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

J'utilise Safari.
J'ai aussi essayé avec Chrome.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Et avec un smartphone type iphone ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Pouvez-vous essayer cette commande et tenter une connexion :

```
/System/Library/CoreServices/Captive\ Network\ Assistant.app/Contents/MacOS/Captive\ Network\ Assistant
```


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Pas de problème, mon IPhone est toujours connecté et fonctionne sans soucis. Ouf !
L'une des différences par rapport à avant est :
quand je clique sur le réseau en question, à chaque fois (maintenant), il ne trouve pas le réseau, cela n'aboutit pas et un "!" se met dans le logo wifi.
Au bout de 20-30 sec, il trouve la connexion et après cela écrit vous êtes connecté au wifi.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Il y a un serveur Radius vraisemblablement puisque vous fonctionnez en WPA/Entreprise.
Il faut donc vous identifier pour vous connecter au wifi.
On peut tenter de supprimer vos identifiants dans le trousseau d'accès.
Lancez le trousseau d'accès (dans Applications/Utilitaires ou utilisez Spotlight). Cherchez l'entrée correspondant à votre SSID "Perenco" (le nom de votre réseau wifi) et supprimez la. Reconnectez vous au wifi.


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Pouvez-vous essayer cette commande et tenter une connexion :
> 
> ```
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Captive\ Network\ Assistant.app/Contents/MacOS/Captive\ Network\ Assistant
> ```


Je viens d'essayer, les pages internet n'aboutissent pas.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Dans le doute ...
Pouvez-vous créer sur votre mac un nouvel utilisateur de type admin ?
Connectez-vous avec ce compte et testez !
Si cela marche, il y a quelque chose de foireux sur votre session et nous allons forcément trouver quoi !
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, soit il s'agit d'un bug lié à cette " daube" de Catalina soit il s'agit d'un problème d'infrastructure ...
Mais nous allons trouver quoi !


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Il y a un serveur Radius vraisemblablement puisque vous fonctionnez en WPA/Entreprise.
> Il faut donc vous identifier pour vous connecter au wifi.
> On peut tenter de supprimer vos identifiants dans le trousseau d'accès.
> Lancez le trousseau d'accès (dans Applications/Utilitaires ou utilisez Spotlight). Cherchez l'entrée correspondant à votre SSID "Perenco" (le nom de votre réseau wifi) et supprimez la. Reconnectez vous au wifi.


J'ai bien trouvé ce nom dans le Trousseau, ai fait supprimer.
Relance du wifi, j'entre à nouveau login et mdp dans une boite de dialogue. Pas de page internet qui s'ouvre automatiquement, en essayant de forcer la page internet en tapant son adresse, elle ne s'ouvre pas non plus.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

A lire la littérature anglaise, il y a pléthore d'articles sur le non fonctionnement des portails captifs avec macOS 10.15.x ...
Mais bon, la majorité parle de solutions en lançant manuellement ou via un LaunchAgent l'applicatif Captif Network Assistant, ce que l'on a fait plus haut ...


----------



## lukami (30 Mars 2020)

Création d'une session ADMIN appelée ESSAI.
Démarrage, connexion au Wifi : pas de page internet lancée automatique, en forçant l'adresse, pas d'aboutissement non plus.

Est-ce facile de retourner sur une version moins récente de l'OS ? Le conseillez-vous dans ce cas ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Le problème est donc soit lié à macOS soit à l'infrastructure ...
Optons pour macOS (les ingénieurs Apple développent aujourd'hui pour IOS pas pour macOS et ils le font avec les pieds ;-)).
Leur système devient de pire en pire (réflexion toute personnelle et qui n'engage que moi, Tim Cook méritant des baffes pour la non gestion de ses équipes et du contrôle qualité).
Pour un downgrade, en plein milieu de l'océan, c'est assez compliqué pour ne pas perdre de données ...
Vous pourriez tenter un update 10.15.4 (vous êtes en 10.15.3), le problème étant peut être fixé mais rien n'est moins sûr et il va falloir télécharger 2 à 3 Gb de données...


----------



## lukami (31 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Le problème est donc soit lié à macOS soit à l'infrastructure ...
> Optons pour macOS (les ingénieurs Apple développent aujourd'hui pour IOS pas pour macOS et ils le font avec les pieds ;-)).
> Leur système devient de pire en pire (réflexion toute personnelle et qui n'engage que moi, Tim Cook méritant des baffes pour la non gestion de ses équipes et du contrôle qualité).
> Pour un downgrade, en plein milieu de l'océan, c'est assez compliqué pour ne pas perdre de données ...
> Vous pourriez tenter un update 10.15.4 (vous êtes en 10.15.3), le problème étant peut être fixé mais rien n'est moins sûr et il va falloir télécharger 2 à 3 Gb de données...


Est-il possible selon toi de : 
- Télécharger cette mise à jour depuis un ordinateur tierce, copier cette mise à jour sur une clé usb, coller cette mise à jour sur le mac dans un certain dossier et lancer l'upgrade ?
Sur les ordis "bureau" de l'entreprise, je peux télécharger 2 à 3 Go. 
En effet, pour avoir internet sur le MacBook air actuellement, il faut que je partage la connexion de mon tel IPhone (puce locale - 2 Gb par mois de données - Réseau 3G lent).

Merci encore


----------



## lolipale (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est tout à fait possible.
Vous pouvez télécharger cette mise à jour ici


----------



## lukami (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Lolipale,

J'ai un peu honte de ma question mais j'ai un point bloquant.
J'ai suivi le lien que tu proposes depuis le PC Windows du bureau. 
Pas d'accès au téléchargement. : Il est écrit en haut à gauche Download icon, mais impossible d'appuyer dessus.

Apple n'interdit quand même pas de télécharger un fichier à partir de Windows ? Il n'est pas obligatoire de lancer un téléchargement depuis un MAC ?

Merci et bonne journée à toi,
Cyrille


----------



## lolipale (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Voici le lien de téléchargement direct de la mise à jour combo de la version macOS 10.15.4.
Vous pouvez en principe la télécharger depuis n'importe quel OS, Windows compris.


----------



## lukami (1 Avril 2020)

Merci Lolipale.
Le téléchargement fonctionne.
Pour le moment, le téléchargement intégral échoue à chaque fois car le fichier est très gros (il me dit que c'est fini, mais il n'y a qu'entre 1 et 2 Go de télécharger).
Je continue d'essayer et vous donnerai la suite bien entendu.
Bonne soirée
Cyrille


----------



## lukami (2 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir Lolipale,
J'ai réussi à télécharger cette nouvelle version. Je l'ai installée.
Malheureusement, toujours impossible de se connecter à Internet : mêmes problèmes.
Bonne soirée,
Cyrille


----------



## lukami (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Lolipale,
Pour votre info, j'ai encore insisté avec notre service IT.
Il se trouve que j'avais été banni (mon adresse MAC était partie dans les interdites).
La situation est revenue à la normale. Merci beaucoup pour le temps passé à m'aider.
Je vous souhaite un bon week-end.
Cyrille


----------



## juju94 (3 Mars 2022)

J'avais un problème depuis très longtemps sur la connexion à certains portail captif. Il s'est avéré que j'avais configuré les dns google à la place de ceux de mon fai. (préférence réseau > avancé > dns)

Par défault les dns sont censés être grisé car géré automatiquement. Si ce n'est pas le cas supprimez les (le -) et appliquez. (Notez ce que vous avez avant dans le cas où vous auriez besoin de revenir en arrière). 

Réessayez de vous connecter à votre wifi, ca devrait être immédiat.


----------

